# Dry, hacking cough in does



## firecattx (Nov 18, 2010)

I have 2 nigerian dwarf does that have a dry, hacking cough (almost sounds like a wheez). Their whole body heaves when they cough, it looks really painful. One doe has had it for several weeks, the second doe just started coughing a few days ago. They are eating/drinking normally and show no other signs of being sick. We haven't switched their feed, they are in the same fenced area they've always been in, no new goats added to the mix. What on earth could be causing this cough? Thoughts, advice..... :help

Cathy


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

sounds like lung worms and I would use Ivermectin wormer ......... but this could also be pollen or dust as mini's are closer to the ground but worming wont hurt them ,especially if it's been awhile since you wormed, I like Ivermectin +, cause it gets goat lice and I also use it for my herd dogs. 1 use 1cc/33 pounds BUT I have full size goats , I mix with snowcone syrup and give orally.


----------



## firecattx (Nov 18, 2010)

Is Ivermectin + okay to use with pregnant does? 1 doe is due to kid in 3 weeks and the other doe is not pregnant. What is the protocol for milk withdrawal times using Ivermectin +? 
Thanks!
Cathy


----------



## catdance62 (Mar 2, 2009)

I am pretty sure Ivermectin+ is OK for pregnant does. I was going to say lung worms too.


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

I had a couple of coughers that I didn't know were coughing until I used the baby monitor when they were due to deliver,the coughing kept waking me up so I gave them Ivermect + and the cough went away,they then kidded and I wormed with Cydectine . I only buy Ivermect+ as it get rid of biting bugs also,like lice that's common in cold weather.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

firecattx said:


> Is Ivermectin + okay to use with pregnant does? 1 doe is due to kid in 3 weeks and the other doe is not pregnant. What is the protocol for milk withdrawal times using Ivermectin +?
> Thanks!
> Cathy


Yes, it is safe for pregnant does, but not in the first trimester. In GK101, in one of the threads, Prebreeding Management or something like that, it says to give at 100 days bred.


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Exactly, Cindy. That flukecide can cause problems early in pregnancy.


----------

